# How do you carry your tripod around?



## gigabellone (Sep 16, 2014)

Last month i bought the new Manfrotto 190 with a ball head and, while not being the heaviest around, is still heavier than the 10 euros crap i used to lug around before, and now i'm needing a convenient solution to bring my new tripod along. I'm planning to start hiking, nothing hardcore, it's just to find new spots to take photographs. Right now i have the above said Manfrotto, a Canon 6D, a Sigma 35/1.4, a Canon 85/1.8. I might add a wide angle in the near future(Canon 16-35/4 IS, most likely), and a 70-200/4 IS. I don't plan having more than 4 lenses, and given the costs of gear and the little time i spend enjoying my favorite hobby, it's not going to change in the next 3 years at least. I just got a speedlight (YN560III), and if i get into it, i might add another 2 flash units and a remote transmitter, along with light modifiers, and tripods, but those are going in a separate bag, i guess, and i don't think i'm going to carry all that lighting gear on hikes anyway. Right now i have everything fitted inside an Amazon Basics camera backpack, which is very cheap and has plenty of room, but it's even too big for the gear i have (most of it is empty), and it only has two flimsy straps on one side to carry a tripod. Moreover, it's not waterproof; not that i'm planning to hike in hailstorms, but i would like to be sure nothing gets damaged if it starts raining while i'm out. So, to sum it up, i'm looking for a backpack with the following:

Room for 6D, 2 small/medium lenses, 1 telephoto, 1 speedlight optional.
Straps strong enough for a 2.5kg tripod, possibly centered, so i don't hunch on one side
Some form of weather resistance
It would be great if this backpack costs less than 150 euros, and is easily found for sale in Europe.

Thanks!


----------



## cid (Sep 16, 2014)

not sure if I can help you with your choices, but


not sure what you mean by not hardcore hiking, but my advice is to spend more on quality bag that's comfortable and can hold all your photography gear, has good weather resistance (and even then I recommend some rain cover for it), is comfortable to carry and can hold some additional things you may need while hiking like jacket, some med kit, and misc stuff
while it sould be comfortable, then I highly recommend to try backpack before buying it if it fits your back

I personally use Deuter Guide 45L, it's not dedicated photo bag, but I carry there in cases 5D mk III, 24-70 mk II and 70-200 mk II with no problem. I'm even able to add sleeping bag, some spare clothes, food + water for about day and half and can easily attach tripod on side (on the other side goes tent). Making it total weight about 15-17kg for 3-4 day trip.


----------



## gregorywood (Sep 16, 2014)

I'm a big fan of LowePro products. I find them to be extremely well thought out and protective. I own several of their bags/backpacks.

Here is a link to a search result on their site for backpacks that can carry a medium tripod.

http://store.lowepro.com/shop/outdoor-adventure?size_lowepro_device=181

Good luck!
Greg


----------



## Hillsilly (Sep 16, 2014)

I've got one of the Lowepro 15L Sports bags. Its the best solution I've found for carrying a tripod. The bag is very comfortable and I find it ideal for shorter walks. It lacks a lot of pockets for carrying extra gear, so if you're normally carrying more than a couple of litres of water and a lot of food, it might not be the best answer for you.


----------



## HenryS (Sep 16, 2014)

I recommend Tenba shootout backpacks, I use the small and large ones, they pretty much offer what you need:

http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/1033049-REG/tenba_632_305_backpack_le_small_black.html

I got mine here (Germany) : http://shop.fotopartner.de/epages/Fotopartner.sf/de_DE/?ObjectPath=/Shops/Fotopartner/Categories/Zubehoer/Fototaschen-Koffer/Tenba#.VBgvd_l_uSo 

Henry


----------



## Orangutan (Sep 16, 2014)

I have a similar tripod, about 5.7lbs with ball head. For day hikes I carry it so it's readily available for a quick shot since I don't want to take off my backpack 20 times per hike. I just ordered a lighter tripod (2.9lbs) to make it more likely that the tripod will come out of the trunk at the trailhead.


----------



## Standard (Sep 16, 2014)

> How do you carry your tripod around?



with my right hand. simple. least inexpensive. most efficient.
but sometimes when i am hiking or the like, then i attach them to any of my lowepro backpacks.


----------



## Skirball (Sep 16, 2014)

gigabellone said:


> Room for 6D, 2 small/medium lenses, 1 telephoto, 1 speedlight optional.
> Some form of weather resistance



A camera and a couple lenses isn't exactly heavy packing. I'd just grab any of half a dozen old Jansports that I have laying around. With that little gear I don't need anything fancy, I think that traditional backpacks are more comfortable than camera specific ones (with the exception of really nice packs like F-stop), and I prefer not advertising that I have a bunch of camera gear.

It doesn't have the flashy camera guy appeal that some like, but I'm ok with that. I have a bunch of those free shoulder bags that B&H and Adorama give away with new cameras. I pull out the inner padding and just stuff my gear in there. I'd also grab a dry bag, you can get one cheap on Amazon if you don't own one, and keep it in the pack in case it rains. You can also get a cheap pack cover, but don't count on those things in a true downpour.

As to the tripod, I too usually just hold it in my hand. If you were doing a long hike I'd either work out some straps to attach it to the side, or try to put it in the pack and stick out the top. Ultimately though, the comfort level is going to depend more on the backpack than the way you attach it. A small little pack will never have the comfort of a framed hiking pack. Personally I'd just get a good Gorillapod - the DSLR one - unless I was going specifically for some tripod shots.


----------



## mackguyver (Sep 16, 2014)

In my hand or over my shoulder most of the time, but I like to hike into places in the dark and I will strap the tripod to my LowePro Flipside 400 like this - that's H2O on one side, Off! bug spray on the other and yes, it's a little oversized, but it works quite well  The best feature is that I can swing it around, open it from the back and change lenses without taking off my pack. See their site for details.

The pack is reasonably priced, comfortable and holds the following, which is my typical set of gear that fills the bag up completely:

*Main Compartment*
- 1D X with 24-70 f/2.8 II mounted
- 5DIII body
- 70-200 f/2.8 IS II
- 16-35 f/4 IS
- 1.4x III extender + 12mm extension tube II + 2x III extender mounted together
- 180 f/3.5 macro

*Front Pocket*
-77 & 82mm C-PLs
-4x 82mm ND filters & step up rings
-RRS pano kit
-Lenstip DSLR kit
-Trash bag
-Remote cable release
-Spare batteries
-Misc other stuff


----------



## AcutancePhotography (Sep 16, 2014)

If I have a short distance to carry it, I use an old camera strap and snaplink it to the tripod. Keeps it nicely against my side to make maneuvering easier.

For longer schleps, I made an equipment carrier out of an old golf pull cart.

The older I get, the more I like to carry stuff in a cart. ;D


----------



## CaptainZero (Sep 16, 2014)

I have one of these:

http://www.guragear.com/kiboko-22l/

I like it a lot. Tons of padding, thick straps, and a waist belt. I've had it single track mountain biking, to the top of Vail, and Whistler skiing, and I've never had a problem. I carry a gripped 7D with a 100-400, and a 5D3 with a 24-70, and have never had a problem. 

Large tripods are a pain no matter what, so I just carry that if I need it.


----------



## Skirball (Sep 16, 2014)

CaptainZero said:


> I have one of these:
> 
> http://www.guragear.com/kiboko-22l/



Looks interesting, but that's a whole different level of backpack. If you're willing to spend $300+ it opens up a lot of options. Personally, I'd go for an Fstop if I was willing to throw down that kind of cash:

http://shop.fstopgear.com/us/products/mountain/backpacks/tilopa-bc.html#.VBh9ihaxpEs


----------



## NancyP (Sep 16, 2014)

Lots of options. I tend to use the manufacturer's bag the tripod came in. I tend to carry the DSLR on a Cotton Carrier vest mount.
1. For summertime hot day hikes, I just use the bag the travel tripod came in, plus a belt with a lens bag or two, plus hang the water bottles off the belt, plus load up the cargo pockets on the cargo pants with (pocket one: headlamp, extra socks, bug stick, Clif Bars, map, maybe a compass)(pocket two: CPL, plastic bags for camera in case of rain, extra battery, extra card, other photo odds and ends). The extra pocket on the tripod bag holds a few hex keys and a nodal rail.
2. shoulder season and winter day hikes: bag the travel tripod came in, plus el-cheapo REI 18 L frameless lightweight day pack with a gardener's kneeling pad stuffed into the water reservoir slot (comfy for back and you can take it out and sit on it), plus belt with lens bags and the water bottle I am currently drinking from. Extra layers, extra socks, emergency bivy, extra food and water, maybe an esbit stove and 2 cubes and instant cocoa, bag of camera stuff, large plastic bag liner for entire day pack to waterproof it. Batteries and headlamp in inner coat pocket or pants pocket to keep body warmth on the batteries. 

3. overnight hike: I had been using the f/stop gear Satori, really a great pack, plenty of space for camping stuff if you use one of the smaller inserts. I made straps to attach a large tripod to the center front of the pack. However, I found the pack fit not right for me for half-day or longer hikes with 30+ pounds (15+ kg). As it turns out, the effective torso length is 18", about average for a man, slightly larger than average for a woman. I, however, have a torso length of 14", and that is enough difference that no amount of strap adjustment and load adjustment will make the pack ride right. So, this year I will be trying an ordinary backpacking pack in women's extra-small (Osprey Ariel 65), and again fiddle with home-made rig to hold tripod to pack. The Osprey pack has a J-shaped front-panel access, so I will probably try to sling the tripod diagonally to preserve access.


----------



## fugu82 (Sep 16, 2014)

I have discovered that just tucking a leg of my TVC-24L into my Think Tank belt works fine. If you keep it behind your hip it doesn't hit your legs, and is easily accessible. Would get uncomfortable with something a lot heavier, tho.


----------



## JonAustin (Sep 16, 2014)

On my wife's backpack! 8)


----------



## Skirball (Sep 16, 2014)

Zing!


----------



## Click (Sep 16, 2014)

JonAustin said:


> On my wife's backpack! 8)



;D ;D ;D


----------



## Don Haines (Sep 17, 2014)

NancyP said:


> 3. overnight hike: I had been using the f/stop gear Satori, really a great pack, plenty of space for camping stuff if you use one of the smaller inserts. I made straps to attach a large tripod to the center front of the pack. However, I found the pack fit not right for me for half-day or longer hikes with 30+ pounds (15+ kg). As it turns out, the effective torso length is 18", about average for a man, slightly larger than average for a woman. I, however, have a torso length of 14", and that is enough difference that no amount of strap adjustment and load adjustment will make the pack ride right. So, this year I will be trying an ordinary backpacking pack in women's extra-small (Osprey Ariel 65), and again fiddle with home-made rig to hold tripod to pack. The Osprey pack has a J-shaped front-panel access, so I will probably try to sling the tripod diagonally to preserve access.



A lot of ladies sing the praises of Osprey packs....


----------



## davidcampbellphotography (Sep 17, 2014)

If you have a tripod without a center column and independent adjusting legs (e.g. Gitzo, RRS), you can fold one leg completely flat with the tripod platform, leave the other 2 legs in there normal position and then put it over your head/shoulders. 
The single flat folded leg will run down your back/backpack and the other 2 legs rest on your shoulders. 
You will need to hold onto the feet of the 2 legs that go over your shoulders but I find this very good for moving from spot to spot without having to fully pack the tripod onto my back pack.
It also gives your arms a rest from carrying it normally. I don't recommend this for really long periods of time if you are hiking as you don't have your hands free and you will eventually get sore shoulders from the extra pressure.


----------



## greger (Sep 17, 2014)

I use a canvas carrier that came with a portable lawn chair. It's not great but it works. It isn't padded so I am careful
Not to bang my tripod into things.


----------



## kirkcha (Sep 17, 2014)

I have been using the Lowepro Flipside Sport 15 and really like it. Light weight, plenty of room for 6D, 70-300L, 16-35, speed light and more. Dedicated tripod straps, water reservoir pocket and rain cover. Also like being able to change lenses without fully removing.

http://store.lowepro.com/flipside-sport-15l-aw


----------



## NancyP (Sep 17, 2014)

another option: http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/118302-REG/OP_TECH_USA_1210012_Tripod_Strap_Nature.html


----------



## PhotoCat (Sep 17, 2014)

I put it on a small foldable trolly to wheel on parks. If u have stairs to climb, I have no idea


----------



## surapon (Sep 17, 2014)

gigabellone said:


> Last month i bought the new Manfrotto 190 with a ball head and, while not being the heaviest around, is still heavier than the 10 euros crap i used to lug around before, and now i'm needing a convenient solution to bring my new tripod along. I'm planning to start hiking, nothing hardcore, it's just to find new spots to take photographs. Right now i have the above said Manfrotto, a Canon 6D, a Sigma 35/1.4, a Canon 85/1.8. I might add a wide angle in the near future(Canon 16-35/4 IS, most likely), and a 70-200/4 IS. I don't plan having more than 4 lenses, and given the costs of gear and the little time i spend enjoying my favorite hobby, it's not going to change in the next 3 years at least. I just got a speedlight (YN560III), and if i get into it, i might add another 2 flash units and a remote transmitter, along with light modifiers, and tripods, but those are going in a separate bag, i guess, and i don't think i'm going to carry all that lighting gear on hikes anyway. Right now i have everything fitted inside an Amazon Basics camera backpack, which is very cheap and has plenty of room, but it's even too big for the gear i have (most of it is empty), and it only has two flimsy straps on one side to carry a tripod. Moreover, it's not waterproof; not that i'm planning to hike in hailstorms, but i would like to be sure nothing gets damaged if it starts raining while i'm out. So, to sum it up, i'm looking for a backpack with the following:
> 
> Room for 6D, 2 small/medium lenses, 1 telephoto, 1 speedlight optional.
> Straps strong enough for a 2.5kg tripod, possibly centered, so i don't hunch on one side
> ...



Dear Friend Mr. gigabellone 
When I travel around the world, With my equipment in my big backpack and my Hip/ Belly Pack---My Tripods is in Tripod bag to carry on the airplane, But On the Ground, The Tripods id hang on my belt all the times, with Belt Clip= Ready to use any minutes with out remove from the backpack.
Yes, Crazy old man, Surapon


----------



## surapon (Sep 17, 2014)

Yes, Crazy old man, Surapon


----------



## gigabellone (Sep 17, 2014)

Thanks to you all for the feedback! 

First of all, i see that most of you are carrying tripods much smaller and lighter that the one i've got. I'm aware that a lighter tripod is a godsend for the usage in the outdoors, but i couldn't really afford spending 4 times the amount i spent for the one i have just to drop the weight by 1kg. That said, i also have this backpack:





It's not photography-specific, but maybe i can add some paddings inside for the gear, and tie the tripod with the straps on the side. What do you think?


----------



## mro (Sep 17, 2014)

I recently bought a StreetWalker Pro from Think Tank http://www.thinktankphoto.com/products/streetwalker-pro-backpack.aspx to have as a smaller backpack than my Satori from F-Stop. I would say that the gear you have described most likely would fit in the bag. 

Now to the tripod, I've been lugging around a Manfrotto 055XPROB alu tripod with a Manfrotto 486 head(think thats the correct number), so it's a bit bigger than the 190 if I remember correctly. It sits quite nicely on the center of the backpack. However I needed to use the extra extension flap on the bag to put the tripod feets in, so they extend below the bag so to say. This means that I can not put the bag down in vertical position on the ground with the tripod attached, since the feet would then hit the ground first. Not much of a problem but worth knowing. 
The bag comes with a rain cover. There is also the possibility to change the hip-belt to a padded one, Pro Speed Belt, sold separately. The price at least in Norway and Sweden is about 150 euro for the bag and then another 30 euros or something for the speed belt.

All in all I'm very happy with the bag


----------



## mackguyver (Sep 17, 2014)

gigabellone said:


> Thanks to you all for the feedback!
> 
> First of all, i see that most of you are carrying tripods much smaller and lighter that the one i've got. I'm aware that a lighter tripod is a godsend for the usage in the outdoors, but i couldn't really afford spending 4 times the amount i spent for the one i have just to drop the weight by 1kg. That said, i also have this backpack:
> 
> It's not photography-specific, but maybe i can add some paddings inside for the gear, and tie the tripod with the straps on the side. What do you think?


My tripod is the Manfrotto 055XPROB which folds down to 25.79" and weighs 5.29lbs. I have a RRS BH-55 LR head, which adds another 2.9" and 1.9lbs, for a total of 28.69" / 7.19lbs, so it's definitely not on the light side.

With a heavier rig, you really want to put the tripod in the center of the pack and have it tied with at least two straps. If it's on the side, it will really shift the pack and make it uncomfortable and without enough straps, it will wobble all over the place. As you can see in my post above, a big tripod on a small pack will work with two straps and a foot pocket. That's going to be tough with your pack as I don't see any pockets on the back or sides, but there are some D-rings for the lashing at least. You might try a avalanche shovel pouch if they make one for your pack. I've used one on my Gregory mountaineering pack in the past and it works quite well.


----------



## gigabellone (Sep 18, 2014)

mackguyver said:


> My tripod is the Manfrotto 055XPROB which folds down to 25.79" and weighs 5.29lbs. I have a RRS BH-55 LR head, which adds another 2.9" and 1.9lbs, for a total of 28.69" / 7.19lbs, so it's definitely not on the light side.
> 
> With a heavier rig, you really want to put the tripod in the center of the pack and have it tied with at least two straps. If it's on the side, it will really shift the pack and make it uncomfortable and without enough straps, it will wobble all over the place. As you can see in my post above, a big tripod on a small pack will work with two straps and a foot pocket. That's going to be tough with your pack as I don't see any pockets on the back or sides, but there are some D-rings for the lashing at least. You might try a avalanche shovel pouch if they make one for your pack. I've used one on my Gregory mountaineering pack in the past and it works quite well.



That's exactly what i was thinking: the tripod hanging on one side will be uncomfortable to say the least, so now i'm looking for ways to strap it in the center. The backpack i have also hasn't got any paddings inside and it's not weather proof. If you know of any cheap ways around these incoveniences, i might get along with it, but if not i should seriously consider a lowepro flipside, for little above 100 euros.


----------



## mackguyver (Sep 18, 2014)

gigabellone said:


> mackguyver said:
> 
> 
> > My tripod is the Manfrotto 055XPROB which folds down to 25.79" and weighs 5.29lbs. I have a RRS BH-55 LR head, which adds another 2.9" and 1.9lbs, for a total of 28.69" / 7.19lbs, so it's definitely not on the light side.
> ...


You can either buy padded compartments which are pretty pricey or individual cases from LowePro or others, but again, that starts to add up pretty fast. A decent trash bag works just fine in a downpour as well. The AW covers on LowePro bags work extremely well, too, and after being out in a few tropical storms with some of their bags, I'm sold. Also, the Flipside 400 AW is a bit tight for my gear - I would recommend the 500 AW, which didn't exist when I bought mine, of course . It's not a lot bigger on the outside, but is definitely roomier on the inside because it's deeper and you can put most lenses in vertically. There are a lot of bag options, but for the money, LowePro always impresses me. For long hikes, I wish it had a frame in it but that isn't practical given the rear access design, I'm sure and would add a lot of cost.


----------



## NancyP (Sep 18, 2014)

Padding for lenses: Bubble Wrap and rubber band! Weighs zip. Less lint than your spare socks (another time-honored lens storage method)
Tripod rigging, home-made to fit your particular backpack: How good are you at rigging nylon webbing, paracord, clips? If you can assemble stuff from nylon strapping (assumes you can sew it with a cobbler's heavy duty awl/needle or a heavy needle and thimble, available at outdoor gear suppliers, as are the clips, etc), you could make a custom strap that attaches via clips to the upper two D rings on either side of your pack, and has two loops sewn on near the middle of the straps to accommodate two of your tripod legs. Similar strap to fit on bottom two D rings, but the middle loop just a single piece of 2 cm wide hook strapping (half of a "velcro" unit) that is sewn down at one end, loose at other end, that other end to be stuck to a matching 2 cm wide loop piece (other half of a velcro unit) on the main body of the strap. Hook wraps around all three leg ends before being stuck to its matching loop.

The f/stop backpack and my old rucksack didn't have a tripod strap system but did have some midline / near midline attachment points that could anchor individual tripod leg holders made out of plastic ties filched from my Hefty garbage bag box, with the unused sawteeth covered by a strip of Duct Tape. Sounds hokey, but works.


----------



## AshtonNekolah (Jan 7, 2016)

surapon said:


> gigabellone said:
> 
> 
> > Last month i bought the new Manfrotto 190 with a ball head and, while not being the heaviest around, is still heavier than the 10 euros crap i used to lug around before, and now i'm needing a convenient solution to bring my new tripod along. I'm planning to start hiking, nothing hardcore, it's just to find new spots to take photographs. Right now i have the above said Manfrotto, a Canon 6D, a Sigma 35/1.4, a Canon 85/1.8. I might add a wide angle in the near future(Canon 16-35/4 IS, most likely), and a 70-200/4 IS. I don't plan having more than 4 lenses, and given the costs of gear and the little time i spend enjoying my favorite hobby, it's not going to change in the next 3 years at least. I just got a speedlight (YN560III), and if i get into it, i might add another 2 flash units and a remote transmitter, along with light modifiers, and tripods, but those are going in a separate bag, i guess, and i don't think i'm going to carry all that lighting gear on hikes anyway. Right now i have everything fitted inside an Amazon Basics camera backpack, which is very cheap and has plenty of room, but it's even too big for the gear i have (most of it is empty), and it only has two flimsy straps on one side to carry a tripod. Moreover, it's not waterproof; not that i'm planning to hike in hailstorms, but i would like to be sure nothing gets damaged if it starts raining while i'm out. So, to sum it up, i'm looking for a backpack with the following:
> ...



just ask about this guy nice to see all the gear, nice collection you got there man, respect.


----------

